# Non-rap music with a LOT of sub bass.



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I discovered a song that will blow your minds. It's got so much bass you won't believe it. 
INXS - "Mediate" from the Kick album. Download a good 320kbps copy of it and crank it up. 

Feel free to share you own picks for songs that have a ton of bass that aren't typical bass music and rap.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do? - YouTube

I used to love when this song would come on the radio. The opening bassline is sick. Has the same bassline at the end of the song too.

Oh, and your pick was a really cool song I always enjoyed.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

The country song You Are by Jimmy Wayne has some really nice bass. It takes it a minute to get going but it is really nice. Also In Color by Jamie Johnson has some great bass. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Breath


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Just about every song by Jaime Johnson has a ton of bass. Dubstep obviously. In fact, it seems like most rap songs have a lot of bass in the 40hz range so any cheap system can reproduce it but there are many other types of music that have much lower material. Once I went IB I was surprised at how many "normal" songs have very low material, lower than a lot of rap.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Xtremo Mega Bass Test !!! - YouTube


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

TKR Polar
TKR - Polar - YouTube

If your sub bass is really good, your car should felt like it actually breathing.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Porcupine tree


----------



## mmakay (Oct 24, 2010)

Bela Fleck "Flight of the Cosmic Hippo"


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

sublime


----------



## drlowfreq (Jul 30, 2012)

Pink Floyd - welcome to the machine


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

When They Come For Me - Linkin Park


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mmakay said:


> Bela Fleck "Flight of the Cosmic Hippo"


+1. Victor Wooten is one of the best bass players alive. him or Jaco.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Frank Ocean - Channel Orange


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Phil collins- in the night has crazy deep bass in it.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Billy Idol- Prodigal Son


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

audionutz said:


> Billy Idol- Prodigal Son


This. He beat me to it


----------



## sqaudi (Jul 27, 2008)

sqhhr said:


> The country song You Are by Jimmy Wayne has some really nice bass. It takes it a minute to get going but it is really nice. Also In Color by Jamie Johnson has some great bass.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I second "In color" by Jamie Johnson. Awesome song, with amazing bass. Matter of fact there are several songs on the cd that offer some of the best bass I have come across.


----------



## sqaudi (Jul 27, 2008)

mmakay said:


> Bela Fleck "Flight of the Cosmic Hippo"


Nice one, has some super low notes many around 30-50hz. Very well recorded.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nickelback's new album "Here and Now" seems to have solid bass.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Most Linkin Park

Sail - AWOLNATION (also check out the Jeb Corliss wing suit video with this song as background)

Limit to Your Love - James Blake

Pipe organ music


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll give it a whirl. Don't judge me...

Weapons of Mass Distortion - Crystal Method
High Roller - Crystal Method
Vapor Trail - Crystal Method

Tear Away (Live) - Drowning Pool

Rollin' - Limp Bizkit
Mein Herz Brennt - Rammstein
Ich Tu Dir Weh - Rammstein
Endless - Dave Gahan

This may or may not be of interest to anyone, but the following are all pretty epic soundtracks and have a lot of very low rumbly bass:

Hans Zimmer:
Dream is Collapsing (Inception OST)
We Built Our Own World (Inception OST)
Dream Within a Dream (Inception OST)

The Kraken (Pirates/Dead Man's Chest OST)

Why So Serious (Dark Knight OST)
Aggressive Expansion (Dark Knight)
A Little Push (Dark Knight)
And I Thought My Jokes Were Bad (Dark Knight)
A Dark Knight - 16 min long but the bass practically never stops rumbling in the background. And it's pretty bad ass.


----------



## shapiro (Feb 15, 2012)

Ghostland Observatory: midnight voyage.
Ghostland Observatory - Midnight Voyage - YouTube


This song gets LOW, it's almost disorienting with a good setup that can handle the real low frequencies.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Chimaira - SP lit

And I can't believe I'm saying this, but...
Rascal Flatts - What hurts the most.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

As mentioned rap rarely has deep bass ...just lots of 40-50hz hum.

My all time favorite for deep bass is Overture of 1812 on TELARC.

>^..^<


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Why So Serious (Dark Knight OST)


Thanks a bunch for your picks. I listened to this one only so far and it sounds great on headphones. The 3:25 mark kicks in some really nice rumbling bass, can't wait to try it in my car. 


I'd like to add a song a friend recommended to me. For Tomorrow - "Fearless"


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

As always a high-res copy would be good... The fun starts at about 2:15


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

+1 on Overture of 1812. This track will destroy a sub if you are not careful.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Soul Coughing... all of them.

Yellow.... likewise.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not too deep bass, but nice old bass sound - anything by John Lee Hooker


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Sade usually has prodigious amounts of bass. And a golden voice.


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

Pearl of the stars by coheed and cambria is the song that shuts my amp down most. more than skrillex

worth a listen


----------



## scott0482 (May 17, 2012)

Lots of Bob Marley has good bass.. The one I can think of right now is "sun is shining"


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

shapiro said:


> Ghostland Observatory: midnight voyage.
> Ghostland Observatory - Midnight Voyage - YouTube
> 
> 
> This song gets LOW, it's almost disorienting with a good setup that can handle the real low frequencies.


I found that album and tested it over the past couple days. Midnight Voyage and "Vibrate" both have some pretty nice bass in them. Thanks!

Peter Gabriel - "I Grieve" gets pretty low starting around the 5 minute mark.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rush - Tom Sawyer 
Rush - The Anarchist (goes down to about 11hz with Geddy's bass)

Pink Floyd - anything from "The Wall" , "Dark Side of the Moon" or "A Momentary Lapse of Reason"
Pink Floyd - "The Final Cut" has the widest dynamic range I've found on any album, which makes you crank it up to hear a lot of it, and then the cannons go off... makes people jump, I love it.

Eagles - Hotel California from "Hell Freezes Over" has precussion that will blow your mind.
and to be honest, I really dont like the Eagles


----------



## itstrend (Mar 16, 2011)

Truss me this song hits every frequency in your sound system. But it has to be this remix.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jul 17, 2012)

The first bass hit in "Comfortable Liar" by Chevelle gets super low. Most Chevelle stuff has really awesome bass, one of the reasons I like them so well. Glad to see Rammstein mentioned already. Virtually every song on their first 3 albums hits really low.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Bjork (did I spell that right?) has some amazing bass lines on a couple tracks a friend played for me a while back. Although I don't know which album it was off of.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

fish said:


> Bjork (did I spell that right?) has some amazing bass lines on a couple tracks a friend played for me a while back. Although I don't know which album it was off of.


 
Pretty much a drum and bass track... It does a number on a sub system....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CSiU0j_lFA&feature=relmfu

Another good system workout... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z5aPaDwAkU&feature=relmfu


And this one is fun to play on people.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEC4nZ-yga8&feature=related


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> Just about every song by Jaime Johnson has a ton of bass. Dubstep obviously. In fact, it seems like most rap songs have a lot of bass in the 40hz range so any cheap system can reproduce it but there are many other types of music that have much lower material. Once I went IB I was surprised at how many "normal" songs have very low material, lower than a lot of rap.


I hear ya. Night day difference.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tron Soundtrack *and* Tron Reconfigured*

Anything from* Marcus Miller*


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Alice In Chains - Would? - Unplugged - YouTube


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember plugging this one into the JL Audio Mini, back at the CES in 1995.
Sounded exceptional. JL staffers agreed! The bottom end on track 7, Temple Caves, is simply subterranean.

MICKEY HART | Planet Drum


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Anything from the Yellowjackets.

Several tunes were on the Boston Bass Discs....*Music For Bottom Feeders* and a few others back in the 90's.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Yello - Touch Yello, got a few track with sub bass below 30Hz. Well recorded album too.


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

fish said:


> Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do? - YouTube
> 
> I used to love when this song would come on the radio. The opening bassline is sick. Has the same bassline at the end of the song too.
> 
> Oh, and your pick was a really cool song I always enjoyed.


This song sounds nice.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i think there was somone that made some cd`s called basshunters, though i havent checked them out yet

hmm checked them out and their "ok`ish" though i think there is somthing older than this, `97 or somthing now im not shure of this though

not shure what to call this (rap or not) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25LBTSUEU0A

tiesto, trance `ish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJJMk81ZSw


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Pretty much anything off of the Incubus album "Morning View". The Bjork cd Fish is talking about is "Post".


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fiona Apple

This song and pretty much all other on this CD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Wnh0V4HMM


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe theese two are useble? Knife Party - Bonfire (Original Mix) - YouTube

Fun.: We Are Young ft. Janelle Monáe [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

though this got norwegian text, the bassline is rather wicked
Splitter Pine - DumDum Boys - YouTube
Karpe Diem - Byduer i dur (Offisiell musikkvideo) - YouTube

i know, i know. theese are rap tunes but quite good: 
Paperboys - Tomorrow - YouTube
Paperboys - Lonesome Traveller (Official Video) - YouTube
RÃ¶yksopp - What Else Is There ? - YouTube


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Some more. Any good recording of Respighi's "Pines of Rome". There is a section that has a 16 hz pipe organ pedal tone that is tough to reproduce. Other stuff would be almost anything by Tool. Not super low, but their 1st few albums (Opiate, Undertow, Aenima, and Lateralus) all are recorded extremely well with a ton of dynamics.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Infected Mushroom - Avratz

Probably my all time favourite to demo my system


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Couple more to add-


----------

